# PLAYING SOME FETCH WITH MY BOY..



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

FUNNY I TOUGHT I WAS PLAYING FETCH UNTIL ZIGGY DECIDED HE DIDNT WHANT TO GIVE ME THE STICK LOL...:hammer:


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd get that pup on a damn leash on a public street....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He's cute, man.


----------



## BoneZ (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice good looking dog.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

vegasbound said:


> I'd get that pup on a damn leash on a public street....


I second that.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

are you actually throwing the stick in the street where there could be moving cars????????????????????? Like who does that:hammer: 

On a side note beautiful pup


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, he's one good lookin pup. I would be carefull when being that close to the public street. A park would be your best bet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

mmmmm lets see... i think thats called inwood park..so if im not brain dead yet it is a park second we go to that park every day no incidents yet .. and third we where starting to play some fetch then theres some stairs witch we go up tp leads to a big ass field 4th (just warming up ) to sw_df ... i do that and thats not a street with moving cars the street is like 20 feet from the side walk to go in to the park and the only reason i got footage of the begining of the park because i didnt whant to film wile really getting in to his play time so he didnt have distractions just whanted to get some footage for you guys but that will be the last time.........


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Wont hurt my feelings. Any way I'm not concerned about cars I'm concerned about kids, elderly ppl, other dogs and cats. And the reputation of the pit bull breed. You do know or at least you should know that any dog can snap. Hell even if its another dog challenging yours and they fight it will be your fault. And it will hurt our breeds reputation because of irresponsible owners. Its not hard to put your dog on a leash in public and it makes you look like a responsible owner.


wow are you out of your rabit mind???? :rofl: my dog is only 3 months and here we go again with the whole bad rep thing.... and about being irresponsable c'mon just look at my pup and some of the vids ive posted here and then you decide how irresponsable i am if you dindt notice there where people passing by my pup didnt even pay attention why?? because he knows better but hey you can sit behind you monitor allllll dayyyyy and yap and judge ..so im not even going to get in to it..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hes very cute. 
i have to say i thought it was a street also since the sound of cars were so loud. if it was my dog even at a park i would have him on a long leash or even just some sort of leash so that if something comes up (could be strange dog, people that are afraid of dogs in general or just something that may put him in danger) you can grab him until whatever comes up goes and you can continue playing. just a suggestion.

I take my boy out in my front yard to play and still leave his leash on just incase and i have had a few times it was handy. as much as he listens to me and has a wonderful recall he has been distracted by my neighbors that he doesnt really like for some odd reason and i had to grab his leash while the workers were there.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> hes very cute.
> i have to say i thought it was a street also since the sound of cars were so loud. if it was my dog even at a park i would have him on a long leash or even just some sort of leash so that if something comes up (could be strange dog, people that are afraid of dogs in general or just something that may put him in danger) you can grab him until whatever comes up goes and you can continue playing. just a suggestion.
> 
> I take my boy out in my front yard to play and still leave his leash on just incase and i have had a few times it was handy. as much as he listens to me and has a wonderful recall he has been distracted by my neighbors that he doesnt really like for some odd reason and i had to grab his leash while the workers were there.


i soo get you and support what you say 100% because i also do this sometimes but some people in this country are a bit paranoid and whant to take it up on others just because some people dont treat there dogs as they treat theres and i respect everyones opinion but then again i dont have to agree.. u know what i mean...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^every situation is different so there is no one right way. I think that people were just concerned for the saftey of your boy because it did sound like there was a street very close.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

If that's not a street, how did all the cars get parked there?


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> If that's not a street, how did all the cars get parked there?


Pic speaks for its self look at the distance from benches i was filming on and the actual street


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

dude... that pic just proves you were playing next to a public street with nothing but cars blocking him from running into the street. What if he decides out of nowhere to chase something? or someone?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

It's not exactly Times Square but it's definatly not a place I would play with my pup. It looks like a widened sidewalk....not much of a park if you ask me. 

I noticed you said earlier that you hadn't had any problems, yet. What will it take to convince you that it is unsafe to play with your dog in a public enviroment with cars and strangers walking by?....maybe when he matures some, he'll have an encounter with some poodle that feels threatened by him and bites at him and your dog does what his instincts tell him to and grabs the dog by the leg or throat and shakes a few good times. Other peoples mistakes actually do effect the pitbull community, ya know? I guess I'm one of those paranoid people, I guess.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

MADBood said:


> It's not exactly Times Square but it's definatly not a place I would play with my pup. It looks like a widened sidewalk....not much of a park if you ask me.
> 
> I noticed you said earlier that you hadn't had any problems, yet. What will it take to convince you that it is unsafe to play with your dog in a public enviroment with cars and strangers walking by?....maybe when he matures some, he'll have an encounter with some poodle that feels threatened by him and bites at him and your dog does what his instincts tell him to and grabs the dog by the leg or throat and shakes a few good times. Other peoples mistakes actually do effect the pitbull community, ya know? I guess I'm one of those paranoid people, I guess.


wow this has gone on to be something incredible the only thing u see is street and more street i siad and its going to be the last time i waste more minutes on this senseless arguement.. i took some footage here to post i dont play with my dog on the street and just so this can finally end .. next time ill be more carefull where i take footage ..k


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

dont worry about it steven....these people are all hypocritical jerks....they don't treat their dogs like dogs, more like children. Just because you don't dress your dog up in "cute" little outfits doesn't mean you have to listen to them. By the way if you tell them your dog was playing with other dogs, they freak out because they think every pitbull is dog aggressive. good video brah.


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

by the way this community is a big clique, if they just can't tell you your wrong and you keep arguing your point of view they all give you a bad rep...check mine out


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dirt said:


> dont worry about it steven....these people are all hypocritical jerks....they don't treat their dogs like dogs, more like children. Just because you don't dress your dog up in "cute" little outfits doesn't mean you have to listen to them. By the way if you tell them your dog was playing with other dogs, they freak out because they think every pitbull is dog aggressive. good video brah.


If you are referring to me, Yes, the wife does like to dress our dogs...but they are all business any other time.  I happen to have bulldogs coming off of gamelines too but what would you know about a real bulldog if you are defending someone that puts a dog that has an aggressive history in a public enviroment? Sounds like you never been around any gamebred dogs. Judging by your reputation, you just seem to start a bunch of sh*t around here.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you have negative reputation because you refuse to listen to helpful advice of people that have had this breed along time, some probably longer then you have been around. they are not trying to rip on you but educate you and you return with hostile remarks.

i have learned alot of how to raise this breed from the people on these forum because i was open minded and willing to learn from those with experience.
if you are so unhappy with the forum and already know everything why are you here?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Does every one have to be so judgemental. all i hear is your dogs too fat/skinny, or OMG it has a blue nose, dont teach your dog like that and just crap.
if your not going to compliment or add some sort of help or info just stfu...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dirt said:


> dont worry about it steven....these people are all hypocritical jerks....they don't treat their dogs like dogs, more like children. Just because you don't dress your dog up in "cute" little outfits doesn't mean you have to listen to them. By the way if you tell them your dog was playing with other dogs, they freak out because they think every pitbull is dog aggressive. good video brah.





dirt said:


> by the way this community is a big clique, if they just can't tell you your wrong and you keep arguing your point of view they all give you a bad rep...check mine out


to be honest im only 19, but i havent loved anything more than my dogs, they love you unconditonally NO MATTTER WHAT. my dogs are my children.
its not like i dont have a life outside my dogs because i do.
alot of my friends from high just got dogs and they feel that same way.

i think you should seriously rethink the whole apbt thing, or atleast TRY to see where we're coming from.

and wtf are you talking about my pits were just playing outside for the last hour. SUPERVISED BECASUE THEY ARE BREED TO FIGHT OTHER
DOGS.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^Nizmo its called growing up and becoming responsible  i am proud to hear that at only 19 you already can see that. it sounds like you are a good person and a great pet owner.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^Nizmo its called growing up and becoming responsible  i am proud to hear that at only 19 you already can see that. it sounds like you are a good person and a great pet owner.


Thanks thats good to hear some times


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Wasn't trying to be judgmental. I was just trying to make a point. Common sense tells me that having a breed that was bred for gameness doesn't belong on a public sidewalk or a dog park for that matter. Ever heard of BSL...the APBT is making headlines almost everyday for attacking someone else's dog, then someone gets bit because they have no clue how to pry the jaws of a bulldog.

I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over this. I don't think this breed is for everyone....I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MADBood said:


> Wasn't trying to be judgmental. I was just trying to make a point. Common sense tells me that having a breed that was bred for gameness doesn't belong on a public sidewalk or a dog park for that matter. Ever heard of BSL...the APBT is making headlines almost everyday for attacking someone else's dog, then someone gets bit because they have no clue how to pry the jaws of a bulldog.
> 
> I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over this. I don't think this breed is for everyone....I'll just leave it at that.


i agree, since i have had my dog (pit/lab) and now i have a full grown apbt, i dont know how many times i've wrote this, but i'll write it again, they are like NO OTHER dog, if you want to call them that.

once you have seen the capabilities that an apbt can do, you would be saying the same thing. 
ever heard of a pack of pugs breaking out of a 7 foot fence killing cats and attacking young children?

not lately anyway


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dirt said:


> dont worry about it steven....these people are all hypocritical jerks....they don't treat their dogs like dogs, more like children. Just because you don't dress your dog up in "cute" little outfits doesn't mean you have to listen to them. By the way if you tell them your dog was playing with other dogs, they freak out because they think every pitbull is dog aggressive. good video brah.


dirt... i dont kn ow if u recall, but i tried to educate u as nicely as possbile... i didnt jump down ur throat i tried to explain the issue with the dog park, but it seems the info i gave u went in one ear and out the other.... i was jsut trying to help u out with my info....

to the OP, it is a cute vide. and ur dog is looking great, but i must agree with everyone else on here... id stick a leash on when ur out on public sidewalks... if u trust ur dogs recall then when u get into an enclosed area THEN take the leash off... im jsut sayin for the safety of ur dog id keep a leash on until we are closed in an area where i know my dog wont run into the street.... get m drift??


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG people did u see how long the gd footage was give me a gd brake and to madbood if u think this breed is so agresive then why have then my pup is only 3 months old what can he posibly do ?and u keep stressing about the agresiveness and my boy hasnt yet showed this and the only reason im pissed at this is you dont give opinions you try to force them on peple you dont give advice you dictate them and thats bullshiT because im the owner not you period if you are happy on how youve raised your dog then great good for you but you let me do my job and this is to all users on this site ive noticed that most people here have forgotten that these are animals we are talking about not toys you guys take away the escense of these dogs when u raise them like poodles seriously this site sometimes seems like an abosesion instead of a comunity of pit owners.wow..


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

[


> I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over this. I don't think this breed is for everyone....I'll just leave it at that.[/QUOTE
> 
> you couldnt have said it better....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I pretty much hate to leash my dog and won't do it unless I absolutely have to. That means that we DO NOT go out in public. Ever. Find a place in the woods where there are NO other people or dogs. That's how I make sure I'm not the asshole who screwed it up for everybody else.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

People need to take this as constructive criticism. Not everyone is an expert (myself is included) but it's common sense when you think about it. There might have been other occasions when people (ie. stating you plan to breed) gang up but that is because most APBT owners are passionate about this breed. If you post it on a public forum people have the right to say their "opinion" on the matter. Like I said... just take it as constructive criticism. "Live & learn" that's what we are here for....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

steven133 said:


> OMG people did u see how long the goddamn footage was give me a goddamn brake and to madbood if u think this breed is so agresive then why have then my pup is only 3 months old what can he posibly do ?and u keep stressing about the agresiveness and my boy hasnt yet showed this and the only reason im pissed at this is you dont give opinions you try to force them on peple you dont give advice you dictate them and thats bullshiT because im the owner not you period if you are happy on how youve raised your dog then great good for you but you let me do my job and this is to all users on this site ive noticed that most people here have forgotten that these are animals we are talking about not toys you guys take away the escense of these dogs when u raise them like poodles seriously this site sometimes seems like an abosesion instead of a comunity of pit owners.wow..


Your pup is a cutie..Growing up nice..

Just wanted to add...Zoe started showing DA towards larger dogs right around 4 months. Maybe she can't do to much damage at that age but she can get into big trouble. She growls and grabs at their faces. I'm worried that one of these bigger dogs might grab her....And he DA just showed up oneday. There were no warning signs.........Im just posting this to show that even the young ones can have DA...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh just wanted to say the do make 20-30 even 50ft leashes if you much play fetch out in public where something could go wrong I'm not saying it will but it could that's all anyone is trying to tell you. When you own this breed or any dog for that matter you have to expect and prepare for the worst in any situation.................... And theres no need in using the GD word either...........:hammer:


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> I looked at the pic you posted! Latter in the thread.
> 
> And since when does 3 benches and a tree off to the side of the road make a place a park? If thats the case then my back yard is a protected national forrest.


LMAO YOU HAVE ONE TRATE YOU CANT DENY AND THATS BEING JUDGEMENTAL ONCE AGAIN LET ME SHUT YOU UP IM GETTING KIND OF GOOD AT THIS HERE ARE THE BENCHES AND TEH TREE AND OHHH YES THE BIG ASS PARK ENTRANCE I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU DUMB SHMUCK...


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Just watched the video again, 13 seconds in you throw the stick just about INTO the street. What the???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Plain and simple why are you going to wait for an accident to happen before you think the dog should be leashed? After the dog shows aggression and bites something then will you leash it? After the dog gets hit by a car then will you leash it? I would take precaution to protect my dog from the begin with.



infinity8x3 said:


> And were did you take that pic from your room? What do you live in the projects? section 8


 Uncalled for:hammer:


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

steven133 said:


> Pic speaks for its self look at the distance from benches i was filming on and the actual street


You have a beautiful dog bro... I think all of us just want to help you keep him safe and to avoid any potential bad press ya know? Out of all of the forums you can go to for info on the breed on think this one is the most level headed.... I'm actually grateful to have these cats set me straight. I wouldn't take it personal:doggy:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i hate to jump on the "jump on your arse bandwagon" but i would have definitely had my pup on at least some sort of leash, whether it be 20 or 50 feet. your vid does come across as really scarey (but suppa cute btw  ) i have seen both of my dogs go "tarded" and take off with thier fetch toy for no reason except to play, and it looks like that is not a place anyone wants thier dog just running willy-nilly in.
my advise... be safe with you pup. we weren't there, but why not err on the cautious side???
side note..... your pup is such a Cutey!!! 
and OMG!! my parks still have green grass, how crazy is that LOL!!


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

Allright infinity you took the whole projects thing way to far buddy. Just because were not all rich suburban kids like you, doesn't mean you have the right to talk about another mans lifestyle when you don't know the man. Just because people dont listen to opinions doesn't mean you give them a bad rep. your just mad that we didn't take the advice



infinity8x3 said:


> Ok since you think your so smart now lets analyze this. First let me clear my throat mmm hmm ok now, you wasn't in the park in your footage dumbass.
> 
> (looks like you have some ebonics in you, try and get it right before you call someone out on their grammer.


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

*wow*

most housing in nyc, are apartments not the projects.and the rent is more than what most of u pay for mortgage .steve is that inwood park queens,if so i understand.they are alot of racist stuff that float around this forum,like slums, ghetto type,obama is a arab,and a bunch of silly stuff.if everone here put the same energy into trying to save this breed instead of bashing people,bsl would be a thing of the past.just be carefull,u dont want the nypd taking your dog.u have a good looking dog take care


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's "grammar", just in case you were concerned with your own.


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

what the problem.its true some of the stuff said on this site is border line racist,and for grammar i have a great job and a degree.so i guess my grammar aint that bad.get a life man,this is the end of it for me,i dont do the back and forth little girl thing.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Ok since you think your so smart now lets analyze this. First let me clear my throat mmm hmm ok now, you wasn't in the park in your footage dumbass. And the only thing your good at is making your self look stupid. But hats off to you, your very good at that.
> 
> And were did you take that pic from your room? What do you live in the projects? section 8
> 
> ...


wow sounds pretty racial there talking about projects keep it coming you are senseless and yea yea grammar this grammar that what ever how old are you like 50 and you are still at it with a 20 year old lmao i allready proved my point and i know i was playing out of the park but as i said i was about to go in and i only posted that pic because again u ran your mouth about some benches and a tree being a park blah blah blah oh and by the way this is new york you prick most apartment buildings look like this on the outside but how would you know if you live in bubble fu** knows where huh smart ass plus i live in a jewish comunity so watch your fu** mouth talking about slums ...you piece of escrement


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

rkj32 said:


> most housing in nyc, are apartments not the projects.and the rent is more than what most of u pay for mortgage .steve is that inwood park queens,if so i understand.they are alot of racist stuff that float around this forum,like slums, ghetto type,obama is a arab,and a bunch of silly stuff.if everone here put the same energy into trying to save this breed instead of bashing people,bsl would be a thing of the past.just be carefull,u dont want the nypd taking your dog.u have a good looking dog take care


dont worry about it i take no offense inthis its just the net any ways most people here wouldnt have teh balls to say that type of stuff face to face..and i take very good of my dog andget him the best care and is funny how getting some footage to update people here on how my dog was doing has gotten so silly and out of hand but w/e i dont mind hes my dog at the end of the day


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I believe it's excrement.........sorry, just thought I'd lighten it up a little.


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I believe it's excrement.........sorry, just thought I'd lighten it up a little.[/
> 
> lolz ok .
> 
> ...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sweet! I ain't good at much else. lol


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

i am from queens,i understand the whole park thing.yea they got a lot of people on here who say alot of bs on this site.but for the most part they have alot of good people on here too.dont let it get to you.u cant learn alot here, so stick around and goodluck with your dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok Infinity I don't know why where this person lives is of any importance to this thread. But your remarks are totally uncalled for and I am sending an infraction your way. Consider yourself warned. You may not live in the projects but your coming off as someone who has very little class that you feel the need to talk down on someone else and where they live or how they live.


----------

